# Shupac Lake



## Sage XP

I realize that this is a stream forum so I apoligize if I posted in the wrong forum but I believe I have seen this lake mentioned here before. I am looking at renting a cottage on this lake for my family this summer and am looking for a little information. I have 4 kids ages 6 and under so my first concern is the swimming conditions. Does the lake have a sandy bottom? Also my older kids like to fish and was wondering what fishing oppurtunities are in the lake? Any info would be greatly appreciated. PM's are welcome if this is a sensitive fishing lake.

Thank You


----------



## Shupac

The area near the boat launch has a sandy bottom. About the rest I can't say. 

Most of the trout fishing is done by deep trolling or by suspending bait (I hear corn is good) directly under the boat at night with Coleman lanters hung over the water. I've seen people fly fishing lake lake near hatch times but I don't know if they do any good. You can catch panfish in the shallows. The north branch is right across the road and will keep you plenty busy if you want trout.

Beautiful little lake, though sometimes the campground can get loud.


----------



## Anish

Shupac lake is probably one of my favorite places (including the river and surrounding Lovells area). Our family spends anywhere from two weeks to a month at the campground every summer. As far as a rental, I have no idea because as I said, we stay at the campground. 
As for the lake, like Shupac said, the boat launch is sandy and pretty good swimming. I have kids too and they do really well there. The beach is really nice and the depth of the water there drops pretty gradually. My kids have a BLAST chasing minnows and hunting for fossils as well as swimming. Also, at least in June (Thats when we go) the people who are at the beach are really nice low key folks with some pretty nice kids. The rest of the lake is really fine peat and marl. I personally would not be too interested in swimming anywhere but the beach because as far as I have seen it's pretty mushy stuff. 
In addition from what Shupac said about the trout, there are some REALLY big bass in there. Big enough to scare the h*** out of my son when he was 9, :lol:. There are also some really nice rock bass, bluegill, and sunfish. I have heard that if you can find them, there are some good sized perch in there too, but I can't speak from experience with that one. In June fishing for the pan fish with a fly rod and a dry fly is a blast too.
If you happen to camp at the campground I would REALLY suggest that you go in June. Like any campground, the closer you get to the 4th of July, the more yahoos you encounter. Last June we had the campground to ourselves the majority of time. Only when we got close to the 4th did things start to get wierd with some of the other campers. So, anyway, I hope this helps.


----------



## mdad

Ditto on everything that Anish had to say about it. The campground has gone downhill behavoir wise ever since the host camper is gone. July seems to be a bad month. perch and other panfish can be caught in enough quanties for a meal. recommend swim shoes if you are doing some exploring outside of swim areas. I have caught trout on flies and casting cleos in the late afternoon as well as at night with corn and lights. I snorkle the lake but wear a wet suit to keep warm. It is very clear and is easy to locate the bass and perch while swimming around. very relaxing lake. I love the no wake rules. (no water skiers or jet skis buzzing around all day) the lake is about 100 acres in size and up to 103 ft. deep. I highly recommend renting a cabin there.


----------



## Sage XP

Thanks for the info guys. Sounds like a nice place except for the possibility of idiots at the campground but I guess that is a chance you take anywhere. Definately more of a concern though with a young family.


----------



## Anish

mdad said:


> Ditto on everything that Anish had to say about it. The campground has gone downhill behavoir wise ever since the host camper is gone. July seems to be a bad month. perch and other panfish can be caught in enough quanties for a meal. recommend swim shoes if you are doing some exploring outside of swim areas. I have caught trout on flies and casting cleos in the late afternoon as well as at night with corn and lights. I snorkle the lake but wear a wet suit to keep warm. It is very clear and is easy to locate the bass and perch while swimming around. very relaxing lake. I love the no wake rules. (no water skiers or jet skis buzzing around all day) the lake is about 100 acres in size and up to 103 ft. deep. I highly recommend renting a cabin there.


Trick is, getting them to enforce the laws. We were in fits last year because some jag off was flying up and down the length of the lake at top speed. Called the cops, cops came out, nothing they ca no unless they catch them in the act. :lol: well that works out well! Seeing as though it takes a while for them to get there! The second time we took pictures of the boat and the people as they were flying around on the lake. Called again, officer comes out and tells us that we need a video for it to hold up in court. At that point we realized that there was no point. I just felt bad for the poor Loons that were right in the middle of all of this.
I have never seen anything like that on that lake before. Usually very quiet and peacefull. Like I said, June is awesome at the campground. There are a handfull of families that go up in June every year so after a while everybody kinda gets to know eachother. It's nice, everybody up there has kids and so the kids run loose and the parents all help each other keep an eye on the kids. July is a whole different story. The mood of the entire place changed. We will definitely NOT be camping there again in July. By the way, the bone head in the boat was there in July too.
In a nutshell, Shupac is one of two of my favorite places on earth. Another note, Lovells Riverside Tavern has fantastic fish frys on Friday and their Riverside burgers are excellent. Man, this will tell those of you who have been going there a while how long I have been going up there, I almost typed Caid's Bar, :lol:. If you decide not to stay on the lake then I would HIGHLY recomend Bud's cabins. They are right on the river. As you head towards Lewiston on 612 there is a fly shop/tourist shop called Hartmans. The owner is a really neat guy and they have pretty much everything you need if you loose or break something out on the stream. 
Sorry, I'm rambling .


----------

